# Cappybaras



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anyone had a cappybara? Later down the road I would really like to have one. They're legal in my area, and from what I read they can either live indoors or out, and eat fairly similar to rabbits. It seems like they are easygoing animals.


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*I thought I was the only person in the world that wanted a pet cappybara! for those that dont know what one of these are.....take a guinea pig, and make it as big as the family dog! heres a video www.youtube.com/watch?v=dygz3xqir2u

I volunteered at a zoo for a couple months and fell in love with these guys...just like rats and guinea pigs...just huge..lol 
*


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Just remember that Cappybaras will Only poop in water, and need a complex diet, so definally do your research.


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*Yeah thats why i post that video of them, because it talks about the special needs and dedication it takes to own one*


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

This is definitely not an imediate plan, so I'm starting my research now, pretty much. That's awesome that you got to work closely with them. I've never been near one in person.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I wasn't aware they could be kept as pets. Are they domesticated at all, anywhere in the world? I wonder if they're skittish...sort of like a giant guinea pig or something. 

It's also technically legal to own them where I live, not sure if I'd go for it though. Ireland has no laws protecting exotic animals. I could go out tomorrow and buy a tiger, and that would be perfectly legal (and entirely possible; they sell exotic creatures like that under the table at the markets) but that just makes me feel guilty at the idea of exploiting what is clearly a not very animal friendly flaw in our laws. 

I've often thought a Gambian pouched rat would be cool to own some day. Do let us know if you find anyone selling capybaras though, I'd be curious to see what they're like as pets.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

There's someone here in Texas that breeds them. I know of at least one person that has one as a pet.

I'd love to have one someday, but I dislike the thought of having a true _exotic _pet that belongs in the wild... For now, I'm sticking with _domesticated _dogs and rats. Eventually, though if I get more room outside for it and know I can handle a rodent of unusual size (Princes Diaries reference!), then I'll consider it. They're adorable as little babies!

Babs, how much do tigers generally go for over there? lol. XD Seriously, though, it's too bad there's no strict laws about it... Here, though, we have laws but also enough ways to get around them that they don't really do much good. Like, there's a tiger that lives next to a gas station as a tourist attraction. Apparently it's perfectly legal even though he is living on concrete and is exposed to fumes all day and night. There was a lawsuit against the owner and I think they won, but I believe the tiger is still there...


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

You would be totally surprised how many "Wild" critters have been bred in captivity for over a hundred years, basically domesticated. The cappy is such a one. Every zoo has an over population of them, so they sell to private owners. Because cappy's are rodents, they are not regulated for the most part. Cappy's have a cross between a rabbit/rat personality. They are considered a pest in south america, and they are not endangered by any means. the locals down there shoot them, like folks up here kill squirrels for getting in their attics. If you do a ton of research, can provide them with what they need, and know what you are getting into...then I recommend them. they are very sweet peaceful creatures, and you never realized how big they can get, they can weigh as much as a great dane dog!


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

My boyfriend and I are waiting until we are set up in a house with a yard and are stable enough to support one. Right now we are nowhere near being in a position to provide one with a home, but every video I see of them confirms that they what I want out of a pet. I really enjoy pet responsibilities just because rodents are so easy to bond with, so it wouldn't be out of my way to care for one.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

That's really interesting. I just wondered if they're tame enough, because my friend has guinea pigs (completely different I know, but bear with me!) and they're skittish like mad. I was really surprised, I always thought guinea pigs were kids pets, therefore handleable and friendly. 

You can pick these piggies up but you have to either corner them or wait a long time for them to come to you. Even once they're in your arms, they don't seem all that pleased to be there. They're fairly indifferent, which surprised me because surely guinea pigs have been domesticated for hundreds/thousands of years now? I tend to assume a domesticated animal is going to be a people-loving animal by default, but I guess that's a silly thing to assume. Sometimes domesticated just means "used to being caged or farmed".



> Babs, how much do tigers generally go for over there? lol. XD Seriously, though, it's too bad there's no strict laws about it... Here, though, we have laws but also enough ways to get around them that they don't really do much good. Like, there's a tiger that lives next to a gas station as a tourist attraction. Apparently it's perfectly legal even though he is living on concrete and is exposed to fumes all day and night. There was a lawsuit against the owner and I think they won, but I believe the tiger is still there...


That poor tiger  I can genuinely answer this, because I know a guy who deals in exotics. Although it was a hyena he gave me a price for, and it was about two years ago. It's 9000 euro for a hyena over here, give or take a thousand.

Now I know another guy (another contact of the friend of mine who deals in exotics) who breeds marmosets and squirrel monkeys as pets. He charges at least 10'000 a pair, and usually he won't sell them unless the person is willing to take two. I don't know why, as far as I'm concerned a monkey is not a pet either way, but that's what he does. 

I think as far as exotic animals go, the likes of capybaras, gambian pouched rats, large reptiles or birds and such, they can be managed if you're willing to research and put the time in. But then you have people like the ones I mentioned, selling large predators and primates which can never realistically be "pets" and those are what worry me!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, it's a really horrible situation for the poor thing. 

A pet hyena... For some reason that sounds weirder to me than a tiger... Now, an African Wild Dog would tempt me, but... Okay, okay, I kid! On a more serious note, there are pet marmosets around here. I found a breeder fairly close to here (I guess Texas is a good place to get exotic pets) and they go for about $2,000 each, if I remember correctly. From my research, I've concluded that they're not the worst monkey you could keep as a pet, but they take a boatload of work and dedication. I was researching it because my dad has always wanted a monkey or chimp as a pet. I think I've changed his mind, though, because he's seen enough horror stories about pet chimps and found a few things about marmosets that he wasn't very happy to hear... Plus, I think my rats are monkey-like enough for him, but he's not willing to play with them or anything...

Texas has a few interesting laws about exotic pets. Marmosets are legal without a license, but larger primates aren't. This is a list of the animals considered "Dangerous Animals" that you need a license to own.

(A) a lion;
(B) a tiger;
(C) an ocelot;
(D) a cougar;
(E) a leopard;
(F) a cheetah;
(G) a jaguar;
(H) a bobcat;
(I) a lynx;
(J) a serval;
(K) a caracal;
(L) a hyena;
(M) a bear;
(N) a coyote;
(O) a jackal;
(P) a baboon;
(Q) a chimpanzee;
(R) an orangutan;
(S) a gorilla; or
(T) any hybrid of an animal listed in this subdivision

(retrieved from http://www.bornfreeusa.org/b4a2_exotic_animals_state.php?s=tx)

I am not 100% certain, but I think you can own anything not on that list without any sort of approval, assuming of course that your specific area has no rules governing the ownership of farm or exotic animals.

Is this considered of topic? If so, I apologize!

On topic, however, not all guinea pigs are quite that skittish, I believe. I've never owned any and have only held one at a pet store, but I think a well socialized one wouldn't be as bad as what you're describing, Babs. And from what I've seen, Capybaras are pretty chill when it comes to humans. I think you're right about domesticated just meaning that they're used to being around people, but it doesn't mean they _like _people.

One day, maybe I'll have a cappy... but for now I have my hands full with my ratties! lol.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Serval's are considered dangerous? Really?  The stories I've heard about servals all make them sound like wonderful pets! I'm sure they're a lot of work, and if they weren't so expensive I'd probably eventually get one (after LOTS of research lol!), but I've never heard much about them being dangerous. And they're not particularly large, either... Bigger than house cats, sure, but definitely not huge. XD


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

YellowSpork said:


> Serval's are considered dangerous? Really?  The stories I've heard about servals all make them sound like wonderful pets! I'm sure they're a lot of work, and if they weren't so expensive I'd probably eventually get one (after LOTS of research lol!), but I've never heard much about them being dangerous. And they're not particularly large, either... Bigger than house cats, sure, but definitely not huge. XD


We were looking into getting one a while back, but the only breeder in Canada was across the country. They are supposed to make pretty good pets, but for some reason, they like to maul screen doors XD I've never heard of them being dangerous, just needing lots of room


----------

